# SportDog Pro Hunter SD-2525 2 dog or Tritronics?



## PlushHunter (Mar 9, 2012)

Iam looking at the sportdog prohunter 2525 2 dog setup for 439 shipped. Or should I just spend the extra 140 dollars and get a Tritonics Flyway with additional collar?

http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdog-2525-pro-hunter-2-dog.html


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Buy the TT Flyway- You wont regret it.


----------

